# Haunted Speakeasy



## EdgarPoe (Aug 17, 2009)

Because some of our friend drink too much (hahahah) I decided this years theme should be a haunted speakeasy. 
I'd love any ideas you have.

I searched the forum and found great ideas like cement shoes, money bags and crime scene tape....but whatever else you have would be great.

We're of course going to have jazz music and casino games, a murder mystery and more....

I'm trying to create the background of how there was a great big massacre showdown between the mobsters and the coppers---so the place is haunted so I can still decorate with spooky style (cobwebs, rats, spider, skeletons) 

I'm really needing ways to make a normal contemporary house near the woods look like something from the 1920's inside and out.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

One of our members did this theme last year. She got a lot of good ideas from us. Here are a couple of threads I was able to find regarding it.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/70099-ok-hubby-has-chosen-our-theme.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/70286-invite-help.html

MsM


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

2 years ago I almost did a 1920/30's mob theme.

I even made the money bags. Eventually we changed the theme. Blah... anyway.

I also had an idea to fill in some wall space - I have a lot of wall space with not much occupying it and I wanted a good speakeasy ambiance, so I was going to get some cardboard and cut out silhouettes and paint them black -- things like a jazz band ... the kind where the musicians are behind the individual podiums.

Also silhouettes of tables, chairs, and people sitting in them.

One of the rooms in my house was going to be a crime scene -- chalk outline on the floor, police tape, etc, etc. with the money bags strewn all over the room. (Money bags were just cheap pillow cases spray painted with a stencil - which I see you've already said you found on the forum)










I tried to think of anything I would find in a real speakeasy and just go from there... the art was more deco-art, black and white colors.

Oh... my BIG project was going to be a faux 'secret' door. I have a small walkway up to the front door which I was going to cover and turn into an alley way - foam brick walls with graffiti, trash cans, etc. Then a fake door with a small slat that I could open from the inside. The invitation were going to have a password you needed to get in... Just tried to remember that speakeasy's were where illegal activities were held and you couldn't just spot them.

You may also want to research the actual drinks they consumed back then and see if you can practice making them for your guests... give some authenticity to the shin-dig.

EDIT: I didn't go back and look at my post in the thread the MsMeeple linked to, so I'm sure I have overlapping ideas


----------



## EdgarPoe (Aug 17, 2009)

DeadTed, I did find a lot of your ideas in old posts---thank you, as they were VERY helpful!


----------

